# white van



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I just came back from a shopping complex and would you know it on the way to my car a guy drives up in a white van telling me he has a lot of home theater packages (speakers, etc.) that they ordered too many of and if I was interested, he would sell them to me for a good deal.

I asked him if it were free I would take it but he laughed and drove off.

I can't believe in this day of age, anybody would fall for this.

Have you guys encountered this?

What would you guys have done?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have not encountered that for about 20 years. I am surprised that peep are still doing that. I would def not buy anything from him... if anything I would have gotten his license plate number and called the police.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I have not encountered that for about 20 years. I am surprised that peep are still doing that. I would def not buy anything from him... if anything I would have gotten his license plate number and called the police.


Thanks ellisr63, at the time, when the guy approached me, it happened for a few seconds, so I was not in that state of mind. Mind you, that is great advise but when you are just about to go to your car and some guy drives by asking a question, you don't think fast in terms of catching the license plate. lol. 

I suspect these guys have been doing this for sometime .. it just so happened to happen to me now but I am sure there are folks out there who do buy the items from time to time and live to regret it later.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

It happened to me in Charlotte, NC ~15 years ago. I was actually intrigued (at first) as he showed me an invoice for EV speakers. Alas, he wasn't selling EV, and he didn't make a sale, either. I doubt that I would have bought the speakers _even if _EV had been printed on the box as I knew it HAD to be a scam.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Why do people do things like this. They know the stuff they are trying to unload is worthless and worse yet, it may not be safe. Someone will obviously think they got a deal and in the end it will just back fire on them and the items will either not work or worse yet may cause a fire.. So sad that people still do these type of things.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

tripplej said:


> Why do people do things like this. They know the stuff they are trying to unload is worthless and worse yet, it may not be safe. Someone will obviously think they got a deal and in the end it will just back fire on them and the items will either not work or worse yet may cause a fire.. So sad that people still do these type of things.


Some people are gullible. Not saying they are white van but look at how well Bose sells, fancy ads and commericals all the time telling people that they only need a little pair of cubes to get BIG theater sound. They are small cheap paper woofers in cheap quality plastic enclosures but yet some people and including some in my family :coocoo: think its the best you can get and they "blow" away all those other speakers. 

People will fall for anything if they think they are getting a great deal. Not everyone knows that the brand _Super Duper Audio Acoustics _is a junk rip off brand.

I've been stopped by them several times and if I didn't know any thing about audio I would think its a good deal. The so called brocures and sales receipts look legit. I don't think the young guys selling the speakers really care if the stuff is junk they are out for a quick pay check.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I blame both the seller and the buyer. Afterall, without a buyer these guys will never be in business.

The sad thing is that a lot of people are just ignorant of home theater equipment and only look at one thing -- low price when offered something.


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

My brother got suckered into buying a pair of PA speakers about 12 years ago! I warned him after he got them but he's cheap and all he saw was a deal for big speakers, "so they must be good!" So sad that these guys are still out there pulling these scams. I can't wait for another encounter with the "white van"!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I shamedly admit about 10 years ago i bought from a white van. :hissyfit:
They even had a magazine with all there product and a website, they showed me both. They were Klipsch nock off's. They actually sat in the boxes in my garage at my old apartment and then my new home until about a month ago (yes ten years in boxes unopened). I hooked them up to an old radio in my garage. Yes, they are tall floor standing speakers with paper speakers. I was supprised they actually transmitted sound. Its about all they do. addle:


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Sadly, this happened to me over 20 years ago when i was very young and gullible. The guys staked me out at an ATM machine...they were very smooth and I wasn't expecting the approach. I actually kept the speakers for a few years as a large ugly reminder of my mistake.

Of course, the next time it happened a decade ago I asked if them to hold on while I took their license plates so they could have a nice night in jail. They quickly left the scene.


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Great comeback! Lol


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree. Good to get the plate details. But, often times, during these quick out of the blue encounters, people don't think as fast on their feet. lol


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

A lot of times they do the same sales pich. 

Hey I just left the wear house and I was given more speakers than I was supposed to get for my installation. Hey I just want to get ride of them and make a few extra bucks. You win I win. 

Then they show you some speakers you never heard of. ( until you google white van speakers). 
Of course backed up by some obscure review by a company that you never heard of. 

Also notice the same brand pops up. 
When they do this. I've yet to see JBL, CV,Tannoy etc.... And I get that pitch ever year.!!

Hummmmm sounds like they bought it to sell to people and use the quick sell tactic to make you buy.

LOL


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

tripplej said:


> I just came back from a shopping complex and would you know it on the way to my car a guy drives up in a white van telling me he has a lot of home theater packages (speakers, etc.) that they ordered too many of and if I was interested, he would sell them to me for a good deal.
> 
> I asked him if it were free I would take it but he laughed and drove off.
> 
> ...


that has happened to me a couple times around here,one time I told the two guys no thanks that I wasn't interested and they actually got angry and a little aggressive with me.

crazy!!!!! :foottap:


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Two guys approached me today and asked if I was interested in a home theater system or a 3d tv, I told the guy I have real brand name stuff not junk and kept walking. They were in a black van. I think the name of the home theater system was Johanssen.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It is amazing they are still around but I guess con artists are always around when the economy is not doing well and people want to get things cheap!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

When I lived in Orlando that was huge I think just about once a week some guys would pull up and ask hey you need some speakers


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

They are in masses around here for the past couple months. The classifieds are full. 1200000 WATTS TOTAL SYSTEM POWER!!!!!!:coocoo:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

White Van speakers:whistling:. It is too bad some folks get sucked into these scams.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

There is that old saying.. You get what you paid for.

In this case, you pay dirt cheap for dirt.. 

Sad indeed.


----------



## marc anthony (Dec 5, 2012)

that happened to me 25 years ago. i havent seen it since. its all over craigslist however. apparently they are still going strong.


----------

